
MIT Mathlets: Interactive mathematics visualizations - skeuomorf
http://mathlets.org/mathlets/
======
mrcactu5
what about [http://setosa.io/](http://setosa.io/) ? many excellent
visualizations there

~~~
bkokoszka
Also very much worth checking out is
[http://visualgo.net/](http://visualgo.net/) for some computer science
visualizations.

------
namanyayg
Wow, this is great. I didn't know stuff like this existed, strangely. I made a
few of my own in my free time at
[http://projects.namanyayg.com/gyan](http://projects.namanyayg.com/gyan) (all
open-source).

Does anyone has more links to simulations/visualizations like these? Is there
any way I could contribute to places like Wikipedia with mine?

~~~
zem
check out
[https://www.reddit.com/r/mathgifs](https://www.reddit.com/r/mathgifs) \-
that's the format to upload to wikipedia.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/User:LucasVB/Gallery](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/User:LucasVB/Gallery)
is one very prolific poster of such images.

------
iheartmemcache
Not bad, especically for the EE, Physics people. But most of these
abstractions are pretty intuitively modelable in ones head. There are better
Fourier transform visual models, which I'd argue is in the top five of least
intuitive concepts one would encounter in the standard courses up to 200
level. I can imagine this being helpful for kids taking AP classes, but
there's a real dearth of resources for visualizing higher-level course
material. Like, amplitude, phase, the standard electrical engineering
constructs made with passives (RLC, RC tau, cap charge and discharge), heat
distribution, these are all fairly intuitive, no? All resources are considered
a net positive in my book, but there are better resources out there, e.g., I
think BetterExplained has a way better intuitive way of approaching linear
algebra that even "non-math people" can 'get'.

~~~
skeuomorf
I think some (most?) of these mathlets are used in conjunction with MIT
courses [0], for example it's used in [1] with an assignment so that it
develops the intuition of the student solving that assignment.

[0] [http://mathlets.org/courses/](http://mathlets.org/courses/)

[1] [http://ocw.mit.edu/courses/mathematics/18-01sc-single-
variab...](http://ocw.mit.edu/courses/mathematics/18-01sc-single-variable-
calculus-fall-2010/1.-differentiation/part-a-definition-and-basic-
rules/session-1-introduction-to-derivatives/)

------
joeblau
I love projects like this. A lot of times what's written out as a formula is
hard for someone to comprehend. Some people even understand a computer science
code represnetation better than a mathematical representation of the same
formula. Giving people a visual way to see what's happening is awesome.

------
Bill_Dimm
For the few that I looked at, clicking the "Description" tab tells you almost
nothing. Clicking the word "Help" in the upper right gives a much more
detailed description.

